# Pancakes vs. Waffles



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Which do you like best? I was just thinking about this after seeing the latest Harold and Kumar. Where can I get one of those wafflebots??!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Which do you like best? I was just thinking about this after seeing the latest Harold and Kumar. Where can I get one of those wafflebots??!!


Lol, I was in the next section of that movie as a bystander.

Waffles ftw.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

"And in the morning, I'm makin' WAFFLES!"


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pancakes all the way. I'm at Ihop weekly whenever they do All you can eat Pancakes month.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel like pancakes are overrated. I like french toast.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Pancakes, always. It has 'cake' in it. Can't go wrong.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Waffles hold the syrup for you. Waffles ftw


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Why can't it be both??

I say pancakes AND waffles!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn this is some tough juice.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

enzo said:


> Pancakes, always. It has 'cake' in it. Can't go wrong.


This.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Uranium said:


> I feel like pancakes are overrated. I like french toast.


Yeah, french toast is the best.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pancakes.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

WAFFLES !!!

What beats blueberry waffles? NOTHING!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I do _not_ like how this is going.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pancakes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Team pancake!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Waffles!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waffles rancheros


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never liked waffles too much. They seem overcooked. I don't like the crisp outside.

French toast is best.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How about a pancake with a waffle on top and another pancake on top of the waffle?
I'm heading to the patent office with that one.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

The epic battle between pancakes and waffles is toe to toe! It's getting pretty intense.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Pancakes!


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Where's the option for crepes? :heart


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> TOAST IS CRISPY!?


French toast does not involve crispy bread in my experience.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

oh god...hmm thats tough. i say waffles..


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

My vote is for WAFFLES!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Which do you like best? I was just thinking about this after seeing the latest Harold and Kumar. Where can I get one of those wafflebots??!!


What kind of waffles are we talking here? theres a world of difference between Eggo Waffles and Belgian Waffles


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Waffles -- they have all those nifty divots to hold syrup.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Waffles -- they have all those nifty divots to hold syrup.


:ditto and belgian waffles are the ****.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Waffles are good but I prefer french toast.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Both.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Pancakes!!!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

But...but why? Why????

How could you possibly say no to this?










How!?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

^^^^ I say yes to this


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

...don't mind the typo. Babies can't spell.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tied game ladies and gents. Looks like we're going into overtime


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^LOL I just broke the tie! :lol Pancakes ftw! :lol

Pancakes are way better, waffles are too dry and airy.

Unless we're talkin Belgian waffles.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> ^LOL I just broke the tie! :lol Pancakes ftw! :lol
> 
> Pancakes are way better, waffles are too dry and airy.
> 
> Unless we're talkin Belgian waffles.


Combo breaker, but you chose pancakes and so did I. So I'm happy


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Nooo!!!

What just happened?!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I love waffles!!!Must be the Norwegian kind though  They are the best


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

enzo said:


> Nooo!!!
> 
> What just happened?!


It was probably me.I voted for waffles :b


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

*sadness*

I must campaign harder.










Think of the children!


----------



## schnitzelmann (Nov 26, 2011)

Waffles + powdered sugar :boogie


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sick of all of you.....syrup with pancakes, disgusting. 

Bacon and pancakes for the win.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Honey + bacon + pancakes = win though.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow...I can't believe this is even a close contest.

Waffles should be blowing this competition out the water. Pancakes!!!!! Really????


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I love you Wafflebot.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Waffles! I can't believe all you pancake people.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Thread made me cook up a batch of peanut butter waffles. 8) Nothing wrong with pancakes, but I feel like a freakin' _king _with a plate of proper waffles in front of me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Thread made me cook up a batch of peanut butter waffles. 8) Nothing wrong with pancakes, but I feel like a freakin' _king _with a plate of proper waffles in front of me.


Omfg.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


> *sadness*
> 
> I must campaign harder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You don't see pancake , cereal !


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

WAKE AND BAKE.... then get waffles


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9 posts in a row, is that a record?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> 9 posts in a row, is that a record?


Would of been 10 , eedjit, messed up my style.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

also....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol only in America you would get all that, but you have a good argument ventura.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Please, it has been scientifically confirmed that children have adverse reactions to eating waffles. Including _both_ feeling 'yucky' _and _'icky'.

Try doing this with your waffles!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Also Omaba loves waffles,


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


> Please, it has been scientifically confirmed that children have adverse reactions to eating waffles. Including _both_ feeling 'yucky' _and _'icky'.
> 
> Try doing this with your waffles!


WAFFLE CAKE !....










Waffles you can grit in designs like this


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Pshh, waffles tryna parade as cakes now?










Cake^2.... that's right.



















oooooooooooooohhh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


> Please, it has been scientifically confirmed that children have adverse reactions to eating waffles. Including _both_ feeling 'yucky' _and _'icky'.
> 
> Try doing this with your waffles!


She haz a waffle


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


> Pshh, waffles tryna parade as cakes now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the cake part is cheating >_>


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Pancake burger..... interesting!!!!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Ventura said:


>












Ha!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Please hit the damn 50 post limit already.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


> Pancake burger..... interesting!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Please hit the damn 50 post limit already.


I think I still have 20 posts left


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Tied!!!

I see this will never lol.










Lol, amazing.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*EDIT :*


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

waffles. no question. 

they have perfect little pockets so that every bite is slathered in a pool of syrup. oh sweet diabetes that's good!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


*sets up tent!* :b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

French Toast is my favorite.









I voted waffles over pancakes :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

mal79 said:


> Why can't it be both??
> 
> I say pancakes AND waffles!!


^this... and bacon (crispy)... depends on my mood whether I want pancakes or waffles. Waffles are great because if you are in a hurry you can slather peanut butter and jelly on them and run out the door. If you have some great thick pancake syrup you can pour it down over it relax with some crispy bacon and a glass of cold milk. Now pancakes are best at IHOP where you can be sure to use a different flavor of syrup on each pancake - and then start over again.. if it's all you can eat day. I'm not one for fruit or whipped cream on my waffles or pancakes...


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, this thread is STILL going? AHA....AHAHAHA...!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*Pancake eaters show your face eating pancakes!!!!!!*


Godless1 said:


> Does that answer your question?


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ LOVE IT !!!!!!!!*
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Now I'm hungry again..... x.X


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I haz a hungry for waffle now


Teehee *makes you waffles*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> JUST MAKE HER A MOD.
> 
> don't act like you can't.
> 
> ...


Awww I can haz a fan..... and I can haz a best friend :mushy <3










Would you like a waffle?


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

How is this possible??


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Waffles for surely sho.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Pancakes


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


>


^ That looks like a pita bread!!!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

This thread kind of sucks because I am currently on a diet where I really can't allow myself to eat either.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lol, I don't think Ventura would be quitting any time soon


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

pancakes hot off the griddle yep yep

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lol :boogie


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*pancakes ftw! :3*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

enzo said:


> Lol, I don't think Ventura would be quitting any time soon


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

EDIT :

You are only allowed to post 50 replies within 24 hours. Please try again later.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^OMG where is this heavenly place!? I want in their sooo bad!!!!
Waffles! Regular or Belgian-Oh sooo good (plain, or with mini chocolate chips, or strawberries, or peaches). I do not eat this food as much as I would like. Anyone see the Alton Brown episode where he explained about waffles and how you are to make them? Loved that one.

The pancake, waffle and crepe batters are basically liquid batters of quick-breads, with pancakes almost having a 1:1 flour to liquid ratio. They each have different consistencies, even though they are made from similar ingredients. They all pour, with waffle batters being the thickest, pancakes in the middle and crepes, thinned with eggs, is as thick as heavy cream. Everyone knows that the Waffle taste the best as you put in your mouth and crunch a bit on it and the syrup sogs it down just a tiny bit.

WAFFLES!!!
fun to say! there is barely no word that start with waffles and so fun to say in the yoshi voice! pancakes are just rounds thing that can be thick and waffles have individuals pockets to hold syrup!!!you can cut them into pieces them don't look funny pancakes they look so weird... but anyway
WAFFLES FTW!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Waffles. Pancakes are good too but they always make me sick.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh my gooosh I can't believe pancakes are losing! 

Pancakes all the way. Ihop to be specific =)


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Frankly, waffles are amazing.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

My user name is pancake111, but I actually like waffles better!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

pancake111 said:


> My user name is pancake111, but I actually like waffles better!


It's funny as my SAS password is almost the same :b .. I should change it to waffles.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Mmmm pancakes!!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Insecure said:


> Waffles. Pancakes are good too but they always make me sick.


Did you eat too many?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I like waffles.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I love waffles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Waffles always, I love the little grooves! I fill every single one with syrup, it's a requirement for me


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No! Pancakes. Always pancakes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell yeah to pancakes~ Oh, and french toast is awesome, but waffles... eh x_x never really liked 'em.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

My thread has been revived! Go waffles!!!

And if pancakes are so good why hasn't anyone invented a pancake bot?

Did you see what Wafflebot did in Harold and Kumar?


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Neither. French toast FTW.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why must you make me choose? :cry


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Why must you make me choose? :cry


i agree. i just can't choose.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Skip_DJ said:


> Why can't it be both??
> 
> I say pancakes AND waffles!!


very true! ^_^ :boogie


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Pancakes. 

Chocolate chip pancakes with butter and cinnamon sugar are the best things in the world.

Peanut butter pancakes are also glorious.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Waffles all the way.


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes  Their soft & Fluffy...I love to put chocolate chips in them or banana slices! ~


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mirror said:


> Pancakes.
> 
> Chocolate chip pancakes with butter and cinnamon sugar are the best things in the world.
> 
> Peanut butter pancakes are also glorious.


...peanut butter pancakes?? :love2


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I do love waffles, but I'm gonna go with pancakes. The soft fluffiness is hard to beat, all soaked in syrup


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pancakers have almost taken over the lead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

chocolate chip Pancakes.


----------



## truestory (Feb 12, 2012)

I love both


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Pancakers have almost taken over the lead


Not on my watch

Soggy pancakes...pshhhh


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Arghhh, don't make me choose between my two loves!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah quit waffling around and just say waffles! Love them. esp with strawberries and whipped cream. Mmm waffles.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

sanria22 said:


> Ah quit waffling around and just say waffles! Love them. esp with strawberries and whipped cream. Mmm waffles.


Yes.

QUIT WAFFLING.

Unless your definition of "to waffle" is "to vote for waffles." Then please waffle all you like.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely pancakes. I have never really liked waffles.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i like waffles. just not when they are blue.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

pancakes all the way


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I enjoy both, but pancakes win by a large margin.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

61 and 61 even. I want to break the tie by voting for pancakes.. especially thin crepe like ones.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

waffles, because belgian waffles


----------



## fear grips me (Sep 25, 2009)

I love pancakes, but only the way my dad makes them. He loves to cook pieces of fruit right into the batter so that you get a piece in each bite you take. He makes them every weekend (unless he's sick or away from home), and I always look forward to them.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Waffles!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

waffles all the way breh


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Neither is very common where I live, so I don't really know. :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

God.. I love this thread!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Never had waffles. :teeth Pancakes are great, though.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pancakes with nuttela + bananas.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tentative said:


> Never had waffles. :teeth Pancakes are great, though.


*rushes waffles over to you*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10 pages of meaningless opinions... still I love waffles more!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> *rushes waffles over to you*


I could sure use some food. Haven't eaten all day! :b










Too bad they'll be cold by the time they get here. :cry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, waffles and pancakes are tied at 69 a piece!


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

Waffles are clearly better, they have little places for butter and syrup built in.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Waffles by far!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Pancakes... but crepes, not bloody american pancakes. Psh. Psssssh.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I enjoy both. But if I have to take sides...Team Waffle all the way!


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotta go with Pancakes


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Pancakes are way better. Think of all the possibilities....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Home made Pancakes, though home made waffles are pretty win also.

Purchased batter varieties are ****house.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

rawrguy said:


> Also, waffles and pancakes are tied at 69 a piece!


I kind of love that "How do I use Print Screen" is the title of of one your other windows.

WAFFLES FOR ALL.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

MikeW said:


> Waffles are clearly better, they have little places for butter and syrup built in.


Yeah, seriously.

Whoever designed pancakes gave up halfway or something.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well you are meant to ADD your sweet things to pancakes. Some lemon juice, sugar and maple syrup, yes pls.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Waffles are the bomb-diggity, yo.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pancakes. What's wrong with all you waffle people? :con


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I've only had waffles on a few rare occasions, real ones like once or twice (I've gotten those waffle sticks for school lunch a few times) but I can say that they are better than pancakes. Not by a lot though I love both pancakes and waffles, and french toast, I love all that breakfast bread stuff.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Neither, I like crepes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Waffles.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Pancakes with maple syrup


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pancakes. Love the fluffiness of it. I suck at making them though- can never flip them over without them splattering and loosing their round shape. I love waffles too though, almost as much.

But French toast is hands down BEST! Make it for myself all the time and love ordering new FT dishes I haven't tried at restaurants. 

But whatever it is I'm eating, I don't use much syrup. It's too sweet.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

:b Think I'm going to make pancakes now


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't believe pancakes have taken over the lead. 
Don't suppose this word origin helps:



> The modern waffle has its origins in the wafers - very light thin crisp cakes, baked between _wafer-irons_ - of the Middle Ages. Wafer irons consisted of two metal plates connected by a hinge, with each plate connected to an arm with a wooden handle. The iron was placed over a fire, and flipped to cook both sides of the wafer. These irons were used to produce a variety of different flat, unleavened cakes (usually from a mixture of barley and oats, not the white flour used today).
> In 14th century England, wafers were sold by street vendors called _waferers_. The modern waffle is a leavened form of wafer. "Wafer" and "waffle" share common etymological roots. _Wafre_ (wafer) occurs in Middle English by 1377, adopted from Middle Low German _wâfel_, with change of _l_ into _r_. Modern Dutch _wafel_, French _gaufre_, and German _Waffel_, all meaning "waffle", share the same origin. The Dutch form, _wafel_, was adopted into modern American English as _waffle_, in the 18th century.
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth I personally prefer scones.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Waffles <3 <3 <3


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what is it called those pancakes made from bread slices? that's good, but pancakes still win.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Waffles rule! I like how the syrup gets stuck on the squares of the waffles.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Waffles. It is so easy to craigslist a wafflemaker for free that it's ridiculous. I like my waffles Belgian style with nutella and whatever berry is in season.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Waffle shoes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hello kitty waffles


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Waffle to go, I bet pancakes don't have these?


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

84 to 83... Dam close 

but the clear winner is waffles ^_^


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Durzo said:


> 84 to 83... Dam close
> 
> *but the clear winner is waffles ^_*^


:clap


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Neither of them plays a major role in my country's cuisine.

But I'll settle for pancakes anytime.


----------



## Moonlight86 (Jun 20, 2012)

I prefer pancakes. With vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries, mmm! .


----------

